# Bought A Bal Chock



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have tossed around the idea of different stabilizing applications over the years. With our new fifth wheel I had asked the question about the King Pin stabilizer and really got mixed at best feedback from many people that bought one.

DW and I went to an RV store in Conway NH and saw the ROTO-Chock. After talking with the owners and 2 customers that had and loved them we were sold. Unfortunately the size we needed was out of stock.

We went with option 2, a BAL Chock. This chock, like the ROTO-Chock, fits between the camper wheels and applies opposing pressure on the wheels.

I though I would try one and if it seemed to work, then buy a second one. I was told that one was all that was needed.

I installed it (30 seconds) and whamo! Wow! The chock really decreased if not eliminated the back and forth rocking that was felt.

We have not really experienced a lot of side to side motion and I did look a the Eliminator product that is mentioned in another thread. We were not ready to drop a few hundred dollars on an unknown. But it sounds like the Eliminator takes care of side to side and front to back rocking and if that becomes a noticable issue, we may go down that road.

So we would like to give the BAL Chock a 2 thumbs up for stopping the front to back rocking.
















Eric


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad it worked for you! I made a chock out of 6 x 6 wood and threaded rod. It locked the wheels solid, but on our trailer, it didn't really make a noticeable difference to the rocking. If it works for you, it's a lot less money than other solutions.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I just bought one as well best $30.00 I have spent so far. We used them for the first time over the holiday weekend, and they are awesome.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have two of the BAL-X-Chocks, they work and stop all of the movement. Very easy to use, comes with the wratchet wrench.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

danny285 said:


> I have two of the BAL-X-Chocks, they work and stop all of the movement. Very easy to use, comes with the wratchet wrench.


 Danny,

Did you start with one and buy a second, or buy two right off?

Eric


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I have them as well. For some reason around here, they sell for $50-$60 each, but a local dealer had a box with the pair for $70-75. I played with them a bit at the house, but will get to try them out tomorrow when we take our Maiden Voyage!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

srwsr said:


> I have them as well. For some reason around here, they sell for $50-$60 each, but a local dealer had a box with the pair for $70-75. I played with them a bit at the house, but will get to try them out tomorrow when we take our Maiden Voyage!


We bought one chock and that was on sale for 49.95.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

I bought a pair from Amazon. They had a pair for $69 plus free shipping. Between those and the the socket to raise and lower my jacks with a cordless drill my set-up has become much easier and quicker.

I found that the pair of works better than just one. I also use regular chocks as well just for back-up and safety.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

SLO Outbacker said:


> I bought a pair from Amazon. They had a pair for $69 plus free shipping. Between those and the the socket to raise and lower my jacks with a cordless drill my set-up has become much easier and quicker.
> 
> I found that the pair of works better than just one. I also use regular chocks as well just for back-up and safety.


Good to know!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> I have tossed around the idea of different stabilizing applications over the years. With our new fifth wheel I had asked the question about the King Pin stabilizer and really got mixed at best feedback from many people that bought one.
> 
> DW and I went to an RV store in Conway NH and saw the ROTO-Chock. After talking with the owners and 2 customers that had and loved them we were sold. Unfortunately the size we needed was out of stock.
> 
> ...


My mom and dad have a 38ft bighorn. The best thing they did was too install rods that support the front jack legs at 90deg this almost eliminates all movement. The brand that I copied was JT stabilizer strong arm. They retail for 329bucks I made my own for about $100.00. This works like a charm mom said she cant feel my dad waking around in the morning now. Another good thing is they store in place you dont have to tote around the tri-pod stabilizer.

Duane


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought a pair of them at Camping World and used them this last weekend. They do eliminate the front to back movement.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to know that the BAL chock will fit between the wheels of the 325FRE. I had an older type on my hybrid and it wouldn't fit.

Thanks for being the testor, Eric...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I had some homemade ones using wood blocks and 3/4" pony clamps and they worked great but the DW saw a sale and the rest is history. I now have a set of Bal X-chocks and they do work very well.


----------

